# Blue Velvet Shrimp Bowl



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Figured i better start this its own thread...

Equipment:
2.5-3 gallon fish bowl
13 watt cfl w/ artist lamp

Substrate:
1.5" Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix
Cap'd with 1" silica sand

Flora:
Christmas Moss
Frogbit
Others TBD

Fauna:
Shrimp TBD

A couple setup pics

Cap'd










Filling


























The setup with moss rock, will be moss BUSH!










Humble start










So, this will obviously be a slower project... As the moss has to grow quite a bit, but the frogbit is on its way!

Any suggestions for other plants? I want enough to filter the bad but still have shrimp visible...


----------



## artresz (Aug 24, 2012)

lol I love it. That second to last picture is perfect.

You could always try adding some riccia as a floater or tie it down. Some people may disagree with me but so far I haven't had issues with growing it in a low tech tank and a small container that gets no beneficial light.

It might look nice to have something that would grow up and emersed but unfortunately I don't have any experience so can't suggest anything. :/


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks! Riccia probably wont be used because i feel it would look too similar to the moss bush.. ?


----------



## Rocky5 (Jul 26, 2013)

That is sexy, would look well nice in the corner.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I would put a small Anubias (my choice) or java fern on a little piece of driftwood. You would get some dark brown color out of the wood (to balance the bright sand) and some actual leaves (to balance the 'fuzzy' moss). Both would be happy enough under minimal light and slow growing.

That would give you 2 little 'islands' in the sand and still maintain the minimalist thing it look like you have going. :smile:


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

I dont know why that small rock with the moss on it made me laugh, it all alone in that huge space


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Just the moss bush would look cool


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

lamiskool said:


> I dont know why that small rock with the moss on it made me laugh, it all alone in that huge space


I laughed pretty hard too ha.. You can try crypts; they're slow and low so wouldn't crowd out the bowl. If you want something that grows out as a bush you can try hemianthus micranthemoides/glomeratus, but that'd take up more space. Stem plants that will grow out and flower that are not too weedy; Bacopa colorata/carolina with blue flowers, Proserpinaca palustris or perhaps lobelia cardinalis. All these can be grown in soil tanks without CO2.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Why did you add potting soil, are you going to plant stem plants..?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

jbrady33 said:


> I would put a small Anubias (my choice) or java fern on a little piece of driftwood. You would get some dark brown color out of the wood (to balance the bright sand) and some actual leaves (to balance the 'fuzzy' moss). Both would be happy enough under minimal light and slow growing.
> 
> That would give you 2 little 'islands' in the sand and still maintain the minimalist thing it look like you have going. :smile:


I added a piece of cholla wood, trying to stay away from dw or plants that cant be stuck in the ground. I do like the idea of having some leaves to balance things out though



Xiaozhuang said:


> I laughed pretty hard too ha.. You can try crypts; they're slow and low so wouldn't crowd out the bowl. If you want something that grows out as a bush you can try hemianthus micranthemoides/glomeratus, but that'd take up more space. Stem plants that will grow out and flower that are not too weedy; Bacopa colorata/carolina with blue flowers, Proserpinaca palustris or perhaps lobelia cardinalis. All these can be grown in soil tanks without CO2.


What Bacopa has blue flowers?? I cant find any with those names, one is red and the other is green? 

I like the lobelia cardinalis, might be a good fit.



Soup12 said:


> Why did you add potting soil, are you going to plant stem plants..?


I added it because I wasnt sure what I was going to do, and didnt want to not have something later down the road... if I dont end up using it, then oh well right? 

------
I have some Elodea, but I feel like that is too tall of a plant for this setup. I also have some narrow leaf java fern but like I said trying to stay away from driftwood or plants that cant be planted into the ground. Thanks everyone for the comments so far...


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd toss in two E. parviflorus swords to frame the moss. Then perhaps a crypt behind it to add some depth, color, and a little height.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Half bury the Cholla at a slight angle 

Moss, anubais and java fern all like to grow on Cholla too - the holes make great places to stuff the plants in!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

jbrady33 said:


> Half bury the Cholla at a slight angle
> 
> Moss, anubais and java fern all like to grow on Cholla too - the holes make great places to stuff the plants in!


It IS at a slight angle i just centered it for the pic. Also was scared to plant into the sand as i dont want the soil comin through :confused1:

Will check into the plants u guys listed


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Did a 75% water change yesterday after snapping this picture... Burried the cholla wood a little










Frogbit is in route and should be here tomorrow! Also fyi, i plan to grow the moss out to like 10x's its current size


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Spent a lot of time pulling out brown floaters with tweezers yesterday... Still need to clean up the sand again though, will probably do that tomorrow. Also planted some p. helferi and will see how that grows in...


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

I love this bowl, looks good with just the rock and moss really. Simple, elegant and quite striking. I think the cholla wood would look good behind the rock at an angle.

I'm loving cholla wood. I have so far built two cholla wood caves for a 10 gallon and one for a 2 gallon no tech jar. I just cut each piece into 2 and then made a cave out of them. 10 gallon is covered with fissidens and the jar is Taiwan moss. I'm really loving moss and getting the collection going of it slowly but surely. Pics of my caves, first one I used super glue but it didnt hold, the moss is now holding it together but the second one I tied together with fishing line, would have use cotton thread but didn't have a needle to help pull it through the holes.


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

very cool project, like the simplicity.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I just ordered 5 blue velvets for this bowl! 


-edit-

My P. Helferi have both died in this bowl. No co2 or nutrients, is that what killed them? Theres 13w shining down so i know there was enough light


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Just playing around with what i have, i removed my first narrow leaf java fern plantlet from its mother, and used a dot of super glue and attached it to the moss rock, i will eventually trim to keep the moss bush shorter then the fern. I also wanted to show the growth of the xmas moss (well i added a bit more but still..) and dont know if it will stay there but tucked a tiny tiny elodea stem in the mix


























You can also see i removed most of the floaters, still enough around the edges to reproduce but felt the bottome wasnt getting enough light


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice little bowl. I have something like that sitting around, but not as big. Hmmmmmm.....

Anyway, I am going to second the cry for a crypt. Put one or two in the back, and you are good to go. They will grow low enough, and they love dirt tanks from my experience.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

What kind of crypts are red~ ? I need something to throw off the green


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> What kind of crypts are red~ ? I need something to throw off the green


I am pretty sure there are a couple wendtii variations that are red. I will see if I can dig something up for you.

This should give you a decent start.

A good place to start.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link! Liking the Crypt beckettii


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> Thanks for the link! Liking the Crypt beckettii


Crypts are a pretty versatile and all around great plant. I have seen them do well in just about any system. The best ones I have grown have been in dirt with lighting like I just posted in your betta thread.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I have (6) blue velvets out for delivery today, should be here anytime 

Did a final wc before their arrival...

Tds 115
Gh 6 drops
Kh 4 drops

If im right, this is also perfect for oebt (which a local guy will have for sale soon). Hehehe

Id like to get my kh lower but i dont understand "add peat moss". I also have read adding an airstone can lower kh, but how do you put an airstone in sand?! Lol.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice. How many did you get?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

6, havnt had time to sit, stare, and try to find females


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> 6, havnt had time to sit, stare, and try to find females


Nice. And you need to get on that sitting part. :hihi:


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Hmm they all seem to have saddles... Unless im missing something :/


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

This morning it looked like this...










Then this

(Look at those floater roots! Only been a couple weeks

















Will update with plant names... Also yes shrimp r there, just hiding cuz the rescape


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I dont know what to think here.

I keep the jar topless, and last night I look in, and theres a shrimp on its back!! I know water params are perfect I just checked them. Then I look closer, and theres a dead spider right next to it. Decent sized spider even tho it was curled into a ball. Did this ratchet spider kill my shrimp!? I imagine an underwater struggle or maybe he was waiting on a floater and attacked and fell in?

Or am I crazy? My parameters are a couple posts up. All other shrimp are doing fine... this one was almost white and seizing on its back

Get a lid or something with a hole in it I suppose


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Until i switch this tank out, i am going to make a forrest in the background! Bwa-haha.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, i need to make a new thread. I actually added them to a smaller tank (1.5g~)

This will not be there final home so i wont update much just wanted to have a record of this...

Used sand from jar, mixed with new sand. RO water with Seachem Replenish and API Quickstart. Planted as much as i could, heavy on floaters. I just hope i dont stress them too much...


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I dont know how this tank went crazy... I mightve added too much gh+ but...

Started with 6 bv, down to 2!! I blame myself... I checked water params and oy vey.

After (2) 1/4gal water changes we are sitting at

Ammonia - 0
Nitrate - 0
Nitrite - 0
PH 7 ~
Gh 9
Kh 5
Tds 190

So, right about where id like to keep it. Might do another 1/4gal RO wc tomorrow and see what i land at, and will probably try to keep it there... Hope to keep my last 2 alive. Both female so i need to order some more! (Maybe once new tanks up and running)


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

WOW!!!

This tank is about a gallon. Barely ANY hiding room.

I just saw a 3rd bv in the tank!! I started with 6, found 3 bodies and the last one i had no clue. But i knew for a fact i only had 2. I spent PLENTY of time looking alllll over the tank. 

How the heck did this 3rd one hide so well!?! Its crazy to me... But im happy 

Also about to order some more

Water params after todays change

Tds 141
Gh 7
Kh 4

I will keep doing water changes til i am where i can keep crs/cbs/oebt or something of the sort!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Im starting to think she was hiding because of water conditions, they are more active then ive ever seen em!


----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice!...where did you get these?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

These came from SoShrimp a tpt member. And i just ordered more from another member.

Look @ the for sale section, theres a couple people with blue velvets! Id stay away from blue pearls unless you WANT a light light light colored shrimp


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

looks like an awesome shrimp bachelor pad!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Tds 100
Gh 6
Kh 3

New additions tomorrow!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I DID get blue velvets... But, its no longer a bv tank 










Woohoo!!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I dripped them for an hour. 2 drops/sec. Hope it was good enough, bv are fluttering around and crs is walking all over 

I need to get workin on the 20L so these guys have a nice mansion instead of a studio apartment


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Couple more shots...


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Woohoo lol. CRS made it its first 24hrs with me. Lol

Gh-6
Kh-2
Tds-115

Floating some alder cones...


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

lol. CRS is still alive!!!! I was starting to worry with all the rcs deaths but ive got everything under control again


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Have the shrimp swarmed the cones yet?

BTW, love the small tank. Is it some kind of vase? What are the dimensions?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

No only slight grazing on the cones so far...

Thanks! It IS a vase. 8"x8"x8" but thats not the actual dimensions on the inside, the bottom of the walls curve up... Also not the GREATEST visibility as there are bubbles in some parts of the glass, so anxious to move things to the 20L


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

OK, its one of these distorted wedding vases. I was thinking of getting a few a while back to house some bettas but I was afraid of clarity issues.

Your's looks pretty clear though.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

It is much much clearer than my regular tanks, but your right some lines of vision are distorted. I still like it. Might be a bit small for a betta tho


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, I hear you. 

At the time, it was suppose to be for a display shelf with a betta and either floating java moss or a java fern/anubius stem tied to a rock

8x8x8 equals out to 2.2g. With the bottom curvature, it should hold a hair under 2g right?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Its just over a gallon with substrate


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

^^ Less than a gallon and a half for sure.


The CRS is really starting to show some white!! I was assuming it was a lower lower grade, but a buddy who has CRS told me it might be a SS grade... Another week~ and it should have full color back right? Im in love. I will have more.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Update on plant growth? Has it filled in some? FTS?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Will go take one now.

Took out 2 chunks of mondo grass as its not fully aquatic (stupid petco)

but the moss is growing well and I even found some stargrass I didnt even know I planted lol.

Root system on the water lettuce is outta control lol










Side Shot:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Love love love the floaters. The white substrate makes it look sparsely planted...even with the new growth.

Just a though. How about a black background to hide the filter sponge? Maybe some dark auto tint or even some blk paper taped to the back.





> Might be a bit small for a betta tho


btw, found this yesterday

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4413201#post4413201


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks, it looks empty because I just took out the 3 biggest plants lol...

Black background on the cube? Hmm never thought of it


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

I painted the back of my tanks black. Never looked back. makes everything better


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I get it with tanks.. but a vase? I especially wont paint this one because itll be empty within a couple months (into 20L) but I do have some extra paper, I still havent tried maybe I will today


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

What's the purpose of the filter anyways? Once thoroughly cycled, the vase will more than likely maintain steady parameters.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Why NOT have the filter!? More surface area to graze, more oxygen in the water, no oil slicks on the surface... I see only positives from having it in there...


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I ended up adding some black paper for background, not sure if I like it or not, it seems to make the water look less clear for some reason, even after a fresh WC. oh well, we will see how it goes.

So, heres a low low quality pic of something I havent had before

possible BABY bv's down the road 

Actually, im not sure what to think about this right now, because the 20L should be ready in a few weeks? and I know itll be a lot easier to move a prego mom than all those babies... but will the cycle be done in time? will she hold off? will she hold her eggs if I move her super close to giving birth?

Details to come...


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

1,000 pictures later...


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Congrats on the berried mama, and getting a good pic!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks! Theres another that has a big ol saddle so im waiting to have 2 running around hopefully


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Best I can get, they look way better on the phablet


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

We are now back to BV's only in this tank!  Eggs are turning from green to pinkish... getting close to babies??  2 super prego, 1 saddled, 2 males. Last pic shows I need to trim!!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

babies everywhere!!


----------



## just5398 (Nov 12, 2013)

Congrats! I'm so jealous right now.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

thank you!! I have another mom that should be spittin em out anyday, and one newly berried


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Congrats! looks great!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

they have really seem to have taken control of the tank now that the giant CRS is gone lol. 

Also noticing all my shrimp have been loving that Hikari stuff... gonna have to get some more!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Did the CRS die or just get moved?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

moved into the 20L


----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow! Congrats on all the babies!


----------



## asuran (Oct 12, 2007)

nice video


TankYouVeryMuch said:


> 20131123_150857.mp4 - YouTube


----------

